# If i were a Superhero..



## Flash (Aug 12, 2012)

We all love Superheroes, in fact i do. We surely did spent our childhood days imitating superheroes or fancying gimmicks of them.

*If you were a Superhero, 

1. What POWER do you want?
2. What NAME you will prefer *(or you can even say the current superheroes)*?
3. Whom do (*current superheroes or the imaginary ones posted here*) you count as your ALLY?

*Lets see how many of us really have the Superheroic ability of creativity?


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2012)

1. Deadpool
2. Deadpool
3. Deadpool


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2012)

Faun said:


> 1. Deadpool
> 2. Deadpool
> 3. Deadpool



Is the game tied to upcoming deadpool movie or stand-alone?


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 12, 2012)

I am a super hero.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 12, 2012)

Power to control time
name will be mystery to all
tony start should be my Ally

 

Edit:

Funfact

Believe me while writing I did not thought of any one  & just wrote up what came to that moment but after reading it I realised I want to be Doctor Who


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 12, 2012)

make me prof paradox


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> Power to control time
> name will be mystery to all
> tony start should be my Ally
> 
> ...



You will have a hard time with Tony Stark! 
In Thor after seeing the Destroyer, a person will ask - "Is that Tony Stark?". To that, Coulson will say "These guy never tells anything!" 

I like the combined powers of "Flash" and "Nightcrawler".
Probably, i need a lady superhero as my Ally.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 13, 2012)

lady sounds awesome.. better then tony stark.. but for tony stark I would say he knows how to  live a life.. and has lot of resources and money..


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

I don't want to be a superhero....I just want to be a Invisible Man/Hollow Man


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 13, 2012)

Nothing much i guess. Just power to Conceive the entire planet.


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> Nothing much i guess. Just power to Conceive the entire planet.



Conceive?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 13, 2012)

Conceive  really will have to check if there is some other meaning then the one we all know 

I too wanna be an Invisible man who doesnt need food or water to live


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Conceive?



intredasting.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 13, 2012)

freshseasons said:


> Nothing much i guess. Just power to *Conceive *the entire planet.



Autocorrect phail?


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 13, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I don't want to be a superhero....I just want to be a Invisible Man/Hollow Man



Why buddy what u will going to do with that.


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Why buddy what u will going to do with that.


Peek at ladies toilets.


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I don't want to be a superhero....I just want to be a Invisible Man/Hollow Man



Being invisible is also a superpower right?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Why buddy what u will going to do with that.


so that I can do both Good & Bad...when needed...


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2012)

tkin said:


> Peek at ladies toilets.



Thats a bad thought, tkin.


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Thats a bad thought, tkin.


Oh come on, everyone was thinking the same when they read that


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2012)

tkin said:


> Oh come on, everyone was thinking the same when they read that



But nobody told.  You did.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 13, 2012)

he he he I think being invisible is great...u r free to do anything u like...just anything  Good or Bad 

I dont like stereotyped superhero ...they r just a superhero


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 13, 2012)

I think that the supreme use of that power.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 13, 2012)

Peek as for peeking
And obviously he is man
So here come the name for our new super hero peekman


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Peek as for peeking
> And obviously he is man
> So here come the name for our new super hero peekman


Peekaboo(superhero sidekick).


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 13, 2012)

That now peekman has a sidekick.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2012)

Have the power to control space and time and you can do pretty much anything.
Hiro Nakamura... I want to be you!

I wonder how many know him btw


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Have the power to control space and time and you can do pretty much anything.
> Hiro Nakamura... I want to be you!
> 
> I wonder how many know him btw



Thats interesting! Messing with the time messes up everything!!


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

Not exactly  superhero, but this:


Spoiler



*download.minitokyo.net/Get.Backers.Wallpaper.36803.jpg


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 13, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> I am a super hero.



The last time I remember you were a CAT.



Gearbox said:


> We all love Superheroes, in fact i do. We surely did spent our childhood days imitating superheroes or fancying gimmicks of them.
> 
> *If you were a Superhero,
> 
> ...



1. Samsara Eye
2. Sage of the Six Paths
3. Hashirama Senju


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Thats interesting! Messing with the time messes up everything!!



You can't say that before trying.
Some theories say that you can't alter anything while meddling with time. If you do change something, that you are just being a part of the history that lead something to happen in the first place.



tkin said:


> Not exactly  superhero, but this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ginji Almino!!  
That's a fine choice dude!!!!


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 13, 2012)

Name :* Galactosaouras.*
Powers : Those of Mighty Galactus. 
I will prefer Silver Surfer as my ally. 

Intentions : Rule the Multiverse , including Universe and Underverse.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 13, 2012)

tkin said:


> Not exactly  superhero, but this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That a character from get backer it was an awesome anime series.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 13, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Have the power to control space and time and you can do pretty much anything.
> Hiro Nakamura... I want to be you!
> 
> I wonder how many know him btw




I know..  buts still does not beat doctor who as I said.. travel galaxies..


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 13, 2012)

If you all have super power than I just need a power to absorb each and every one power like rogue mimic it .


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

Vyom said:


> You can't say that before trying.
> Some theories say that you can't alter anything while meddling with time. If you do change something, that you are just being a part of the history that lead something to happen in the first place.
> 
> 
> ...


I was a first gen animax india fan, got hooked to it from class 8 I think, came back from school one day and found out CN had been replaced by Animax, at first I panicked(CN used to show a lot of cool shows back then like DBZ, not some cr@p like Birbal, T&J Kids), but started watching it anyway and I was hooked, Cyborg Kurochan, Cyborg 9, Get Backers,  Astro Boy, Captain Tsubasa, Daigunder etc, now all it shows are some reality cr@p. We deserve better anime in India.



SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> If you all have super power than I just need a power to absorb each and every one power like rogue mimic it .


Rogue will probably die if she tried that on a Super Saiyian.



SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> That a character from get backer it was an awesome anime series.


Yeah, and I can't find the animax dubs anywhere.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 13, 2012)

Noob SuperhEroes dare to challenge the mighty Galactosaouras. huh.... :angry: :


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

This is one of my drawing where goku is going  to beat the crap from all four


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Even if thy combine their power they are no where near goku super sayian 4


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Actually their are three .


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 14, 2012)

^You just posted three individual posts. -.-


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

I am using my iPad tapatalk app it's a correction to my previous post.


----------



## Faun (Aug 14, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Actually their are three .



Where is the fourth then ?


----------



## Vyom (Aug 14, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> I am using my iPad tapatalk app it's a correction to my previous post.



^^ Even in tapatalk you have an option to "Edit" a post!!


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok i am in the learning curve so bear with me for some time.
If you want I can add the fourth one in my next drawing.


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2012)

Vyom said:


> You can't say that before trying.
> Some theories say that you can't alter anything while meddling with time. If you do change something, that you are just being a part of the history that lead something to happen in the first place.
> 
> 
> ...



Is that mean "We are just watchers" in time-travel and not manipulators?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Even if thy combine their power they are no where near goku super sayian 4



 they all can Die in a fight...Super heroes are not immortals,not even Goku

Btw the all Japanese Anime Characters are Mind-blowing...check my Avatar


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> they all can Die in a fight...Super heroes are not immortals,not even Goku
> 
> Btw the all Japanese Anime Characters are Mind-blowing...check my Avatar



Vandal Savage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
*images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120411113256/marvel_dc/images/thumb/5/56/Vandal_Savage_Doom_001.png/374px-Vandal_Savage_Doom_001.png

Vandal Savage is immortal, though he is not a superhero/supervillain. He's just a villain fighting even the JLA with his group of supervillains [Legion of Doom]. Anyone saw "Justice league: Doom"? He's the main villain there!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 14, 2012)

*thestartingfive.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Michael-Phelps-athens.jpg




tkin said:


> Peek at ladies toilets.


Here's your "super"-weapon.



Spoiler



*www.promotionalpromo.com/Upfiles/prod_I/Toilet-Brush_20066856266493.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 14, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Here's your "super"-weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Here's your "super"-weapon.
> 
> *www.promotionalpromo.com/Upfiles/prod_I/Toilet-Brush_20066856266493.jpg


Ohh, how many dirty things I can imagine doing with that, like that


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Vandal Savage - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *images2.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120411113256/marvel_dc/images/thumb/5/56/Vandal_Savage_Doom_001.png/374px-Vandal_Savage_Doom_001.png
> 
> Vandal Savage is immortal, though he is not a superhero/supervillain. He's just a villain fighting even the JLA with his group of supervillains [Legion of Doom]. Anyone saw "Justice league: Doom"? He's the main villain there!!


 Yeah watch that awesome movie.
But what was more awesome that the plan was made by batman to subdue every super hero.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> they all can Die in a fight...Super heroes are not immortals,not even Goku
> 
> Btw the all Japanese Anime Characters are Mind-blowing...check my Avatar


I know it's ichigo .
Do you watch the bleach series
These day I am reading bleach manga.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 14, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> I will prefer *Silver Surfer* as my ally.



Good choice.


----------



## Flash (Aug 14, 2012)

SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Yeah watch that awesome movie.
> But what was more awesome that the plan was made by batman to subdue every super hero.





Spoiler



Fool-proof plans backfired at our superheroes! I liked the part of Flash in particular!!


 Batman surely is a seasoned vigilante!



Liverpool_fan said:


> *thestartingfive.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Michael-Phelps-athens.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brushes of Chaos!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 15, 2012)

I could open up wormholes 
or



Multiple work together...kind of requirement in mumbai.. 

seriously how do i post images now rather than links..help pls..


----------



## funskar (Aug 15, 2012)

I would have killed all Anti Indians Hindustani's leaving in India


----------



## abhidev (Aug 15, 2012)

for me it wiil be the '*Man of Steel - Superman*' provided he has know weakness...like the kryptonite thingy


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> View attachment 6409
> I could open up wormholes
> or
> 
> ...



What you've done is manual-upload in "Insert Image" option. 
Instead paste the URL of the image source in 'FROM URL' of INSERT IMAGE and click OK.
Multiple man is surely a wise choice in todays world.


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

Ronnie11 said:


> View attachment 6409
> I could open up wormholes
> or
> 
> ...


Step one: Click this button.
*i.imgur.com/qH3FV.jpg
Step Two: Enter url of image, uncheck that box if you are linking an image from a different site.
*i.imgur.com/PgkM3.jpg
Click ok.


----------



## Flash (Aug 15, 2012)

tkin said:


> Step one: Click this button.
> *i.imgur.com/qH3FV.jpg
> Step Two: Enter url of image, uncheck that box if you are linking an image from a different site.
> *i.imgur.com/PgkM3.jpg
> Click ok.



A picture is always worth than 1000 words!


----------



## Alok (Aug 17, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> We all love Superheroes, in fact i do. We surely did spent our childhood days imitating superheroes or fancying gimmicks of them.
> 
> *If you were a Superhero,
> 
> ...



1. Hypnotism and Teleportation

2. I don't want to show off my powers to common public, so no superhero name.

3. Anyone according to situations


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

Rajinikanth..  there can be only one..


----------



## Flash (Aug 17, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Rajinikanth..  there can be only one..



In that case, would you count "Chuck Norris" as your ally?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> In that case, would you count "Chuck Norris" as your ally?


No .. I dont want to be a superhero  , may be a super villain


----------



## Alok (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm also interested in being villain.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

Me too in being villan. Lets create a group of villans who beat the shite out of these superheroes.


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 18, 2012)

^
So here it goes
Villain 1- Gabbar (from sholay)  Favourite passtime Activities- Slashing the arms, celebrating Holi, Counting number of men, eyeing Basanti
Villain 2- Joker (from TDK)
Favourite passtime Activities- Trolling batman, telling everyone that how he got the scarrs, etc
Villain 3- Bane (from TDKR)
Favourite passtime Activities-(someone fill this up for me, yet to see TDKR )
Villain 4- Shakti Kapoor
Favourite passtime Activities- Staring at girls
My preference would be villain 1 or 2.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi, i liked that you step up but vilan you mentioned like gabbar and shakti kapur doesnt have super powers. We have make group which will beat the shite out of these superheroes


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 18, 2012)

tkin said:


> Step one: Click this button.
> *i.imgur.com/qH3FV.jpg
> Step Two: Enter url of image, uncheck that box if you are linking an image from a different site.
> *i.imgur.com/PgkM3.jpg
> Click ok.


Thanks a lot dude..will try again...

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/2/26/Nova1adigranov.jpg/250px-Nova1adigranov.jpg

Sweet..it worked but am not able to post an image if i upload via my computer..it shows up as an attachement..any solution to that?


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 18, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> Hi, i liked that you step up but vilan you mentioned like gabbar and shakti kapur doesnt have super powers. We have make group which will beat the shite out of these superheroes



So you want supervillain with superpowers, then I can recall only 1-2 names. All the villains I suggested have only one superpower, the power of trolling.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah. But joker is a good vilan. He comes up with super bad plans so we can count. But we need physical power too. I am totally going offtopic here sorry. Someone create a super vilan thread to compete with super heroes thread. I can't. Mujhe sharam ati hai


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 18, 2012)

^lol . In that case i'll take the initiative.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

Or wait,can we request to change this thread name to 'your superhero vs supervilan thread' or whatever better name can be suggested.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 18, 2012)

^ you see , I was the most dangerous villain ever , Galactus. But I turned into a super-hero due to the fact that super villains get defeated always..


----------



## Alok (Aug 18, 2012)

^ i you fear about defeat , you can't be villain. A villain always thinks he'll win, whatever the case.


----------



## Flash (Aug 18, 2012)

Supervillains always have the power of being Super-bad/
I accept that Supervillains always have upper-hand over superheroes in terms of technology and prowess, but they eventually fail in the end due to their arrogance.

For the supervillain fans: ----> *www.comicvine.com/myvine/arrowfan237/top-100-supervillains-according-to-ign/75-14055/


----------



## Mario (Aug 18, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> ^
> So here it goes
> Villain 1- Gabbar (from sholay)  Favourite passtime Activities- Slashing the arms, celebrating Holi, Counting number of men, eyeing Basanti
> Villain 2- Joker (from TDK)
> ...



Villain 3- Bane (from TDKR)
Favourite passtime Activities-*changing the audio codecs/filters in his mask to see if he can sound better, finding holes no one can crawl out of, etc*.
Villain 4- Shakti Kapoor
Favourite passtime Activities- Staring at girls,* especially, "Lolita" - Ow*!!




1. What POWER do you want? - Charles Xavier+Magneto combo
2. What NAME you will prefer (or you can even say the current superheroes)? Real name
3. Whom do (current superheroes or the imaginary ones posted here) you count as your ALLY? Mystique, of course!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 18, 2012)

Magneto will always be the best Super Villain  . But I also Do like Thanos , Galactus (Marvel) and Darkseid (DC) as they are the Supervillains which have Super-Superpower . Galactus or Thanos anyone of them alone is enough to handle the entire Avengers.


----------



## Alok (Aug 18, 2012)

Albert Wesker with ally jill valentine


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2012)

if staring at gals is shakti kapur favorite pass time then I am sure lot of TDF member has already surpassed this villain.

Can name of this thread be 'if i were a superhero/supervillain?

@Rishi: Don't be afraid of defeat because as a villain i will back you up. I am sure other villain too

@Rishi: Don't be afraid of defeat because as a villain i will back you up. I am sure other villain too


----------



## Flash (Dec 4, 2012)

> Raj: Oh, you’re so arrogant. If you were a superhero, your name would be Captain Arrogant. And you know what your superpower would be? Arrogance.
> 
> Sheldon: You’re wrong again. If my superpower were *arrogance*, my name would be *Dr. Arroganto*.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 6, 2012)

Politician me
better than being a superhero 

Rs 24 mein Special thali @ parliament


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 9, 2012)

I want to be the 'Turbo Man' and help kids from cruel teachers


----------



## Flash (Dec 9, 2012)

How about the power of manipulating TIME?
We can do wonders.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 9, 2012)

^You mean a 'Time man'.That d be great.i will go straight to 1969 woodstock and future,too.
 Actually,time travel is possible.ive seen a documentary where stephen hawking tell about it.


----------



## Flash (Dec 9, 2012)

Maybe time travelling too! But i meant, bending time.
But i like that too, you can even attend your friend's wedding in Seattle, just in the nick of time!

That's why i like Azazel, over Nightcrawler!!


----------

